# Password needs to be 40bits or 104bits on setting up wireless connection?



## alanna12 (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a wireless setup at home using a D-Link WBR2310. I have 3 laptops connected to it, and they all work fine, but mine a DELL latitude D620 wont connect , It keep getting this error message "The network password needs to be 40bits or 104bits depending on your network configuration. This can be entered as 5 or 13 ascii characters or 10 or 26 hexadecimal characters." The network key I keep entering is correct, and I'm unsure as to why it is not accepting the password??? It's got me stumped. The laptop is running XP SP2, and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It sounds like the router / signal booster and laptop aren't using the same type of wireless encryption. What type do you have enabled on the router? And what is the make / model of the wireless adapter?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Or maybe you are using WEP and trying to use an ascii passcode?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

For WEP the WBR-2310 requires 5 or 15 ascii characters, which can be 0-9 and A-Z. Hex numbers are 0-9 and A-F. So need to make sure you are entering legal characters for the key type selected.
For WPA and WPA2, the passphrase can be 8 to 63 characters.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

WEP hex passwords are 10 or 26 hex characters, not five or 15. The 5 of 13 is the ASCII passphrase, and doesn't always translate the same on all equipment.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Frank4d said:


> For WEP the WBR-2310 requires 5 or 15 ascii characters, which can be 0-9 and A-Z. Hex numbers are 0-9 and A-F.


Sorry about that. I should have said 5 or *13* ascii characters, or 10 or 26 hex numbers. D-Link equipment apparently converts 5 or 13 ascii character codes to their 10 or 26 bit hex equivalents, so as JohnWill pointed out some other manufacturers may not accept ascii characters for WEP codes.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The real issue is they sometimes translate to different hex codes for some reason, even if they do support it.


----------

